# Kaspersky Anti-Virus



## holy_saiyan1 (Sep 12, 2003)

I have just gone through computer hell, thanks to Soviet-made Kaspersky Anti-Virus.

If you install this, you better be darn sure you want it because it does not uninstall with the built-in uninstaller. I spent the whole weekend searching the Internet looking for tech support numbers that were in the US, searching for how I could get the *special* uninstaller tool that was available to "registered" customers only.

Kaspersky killed my Yahoo Messenger so that I couldn't see what was being typed or what I had just typed. It messed up Active Desktop so that my folders wouldn't display as "web pages" properly.

Only recommend Kaspersky to your enemies, because it's a snap to install and nearly impossible to uninstall!


----------



## tabletkin (Feb 28, 2005)

I am having the same problem with Kaspersky. Did you ever manage to completely uninstall this program? 
thanks


----------



## myluvnttl (Aug 13, 2004)

I've used Kaspersky Personnal Pro for long time now, and even uninstall with no problem.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm using the "Personal " ver and have never had a problem of any kind caused by it


----------



## tabletkin (Feb 28, 2005)

I wonder if it is only the trial version, which I used, that has the uninstallation not functioning properly.
In any case, I now use Avast antivirus and had not caught a single virus in 2 month  Both Kasperski, and Norton had let a ton of viruses through


----------



## q_ethics (Nov 8, 2004)

Kapersky is really good ... only thing is it hogs on memory...if you got enough RAM(>256DDR)....go for it, it's probably one of the best AV around


----------



## myluvnttl (Aug 13, 2004)

Kapersky is very good, but slow down the system and I have 256, I guess I have to put more memory in my notebook to 512.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Just after posting a Thread in the Security Forum where I was
asked to run a *Kaspersky On-Line AV Scan* I came across the thread
we are in now.

I had already started the scan so I let it run.

I have 768RAM and, even so...

The scan took: *6hours, 50 minutes* 
(65,320 objects)
and didn't even justify it's existence by finding any Malware 

What is sooooooo special about Kaspersky that any other on-line scan
could not have been recommended e.g. Housecalls, Panda, Rav, etc.?



Kaspersky said:


> The Web Scanner uses your browser to scan your machine while on-line


Also, I would get this occasional popup and would need to 
click "Try Again"....









So far I don't seem to be suffering any negative effects from the scan but,
it's early yet.

Kaspersky on-line scan>>>> :down:

Telstar


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you trying to do an online scan on a dial up account?? BTW...most AV applications DO NOT scan for ad/mal/spyware, they have add on utilities that do. Did you also read that their on-line scan was in Beta..good lord. I used to have Kaspersky and it always worked great.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Rockn said:


> Are you trying to do an online scan on a dial up account??


umm no, I have Verizon DSL with a 1523/320, 768RAM, and the scan
took almost seven hours as I stated.


> I used to have Kaspersky and it always worked great.


Fine, you have your opinion and I have mine.


----------

